# brass wreck, weekend of the 31st?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

anyone want to do a trip to the brass wreck the weekend of the 31st?

3am launch west of pcola pier, troll out to the 65ft mark and head east to keep in the "zone" then head straight south to the wreck. troll back to the liberty and tex then head in at the end of the day. most likely a dark launch and dark landing.

edit. its about 8 miles straight shot, more like 10 with the troll parallel to the beach. it doesn't take as long as you might think. just a few hours.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

If I wasn't closing on a home + moving that weekend AND somehow found me one of them there fancy foot peddled Hobies, I would be all over that like a white trout on gulp shrimp! Went out to the liberty and tex a few weeks ago, bout damn near died of heat stroke after I hit the shore. Lesson learned, drink more water, drink less beer and eating something probably helps, too. But now I'm afraid to go that far again paddling, atleast during the sunny hours. 

Goodluck. Amberjacks "two legal" were killing jigs out there.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah the AJ are always out in full force. topwater is a blast. there's a spot out there that holds goliaths. thats what i want.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I expect to see a pic of you in your yak with a 300lb goliath next to you!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I am not trying to discourage anyone but I have been to the Brass wreck within the last week Diving and there isn't much on it to catch. a few small red snapper not one Grouper and no bait. the brass wreck is just a hair over 9 miles from shore and 15 miles from Pensacola Pass. It gets hit a lot by Divers and fishermen from Destin. Just trying to save you a Long trip for nothing. The paradise hole would be a better try and much closer just south of the liberty ship. natural bottom and a large area. Plus a cell phone might NOT work at the Brass wreck. Good luck and watch the weather close.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like sealark is trying to lead us away from his honey hole! You wil know where to find him that weekend....

Just playing, thanks for the heads up. A couple of months ago I caught a 6" goliath at 3mb. I figured it was a grouper, but no one I was with knew which kind at the time, figured it out a week later after looking at pictures. Where there are babies, there must be monsters! Right?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jay39833 said:


> Sounds like sealark is trying to lead us away from his honey hole! You wil know where to find him that weekend....?[/QUOTe
> 
> No I won't go back there until later this fall. I know you are just kidding besides kayakers don't pose much of a threat to me diving. Just think it's a long way out and down to go for nothing but exercise. An after report will tell the tale.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to be 100% certain in my kayak drive but I want to go.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I need to be 100% certain in my kayak drive but I want to go.


The only way to be 100% sure it's to let me borrow your kayak and test drive it for you. If it works, you can go on the next trip. Dang I'm such a nice guy, willing to risk my life like that for you, twice! Last time I filleted a bobo inside my kayak so you could try to catch that tiger shark that was tried to eat Tyler. Speaking of which, I read an online news article today a young wade fisherman in Florida was bit on both legs by a bull shark. Ouch.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

when you guys go out there like that, do you arrange for a boat (with a motor) to go with you "just in case"? Just thinking of everything that could go wrong..... that's a long way to paddle with a broken hand, arm, or even a finger.... no need to bash me, I don't really care if you go or not, this is more of a question for my knowledge than anything else.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

double post for some reason....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim let me sum it up, Young and bullet proof......


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im an avid offshore kayak fisherman. Hell, as a guide, I take plenty of complete newbies to saltwater fishing AND kayak fishing offshore in a kayak. Saying that, there is no way in hell Im going nine miles offshore. Especially to a public wreck! lol 

Way too dangerous IMO especially this time of the year.

The rest of the guys on Primus and I are debating on hitting a spot six miles out, but if we do, we are going to wait until this fall and go on a day with 0% chance of rain/storms.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> anyone want to do a trip to the brass wreck the weekend of the 31st?
> 
> 3am launch west of pcola pier, troll out to the 65ft mark and head east to keep in the "zone" then head straight south to the wreck. troll back to the liberty and tex then head in at the end of the day. most likely a dark launch and dark landing.
> 
> edit. its about 8 miles straight shot, more like 10 with the troll parallel to the beach. it doesn't take as long as you might think. just a few hours.


This still on?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

as of now yes. 

JD. its all about the trip, not the destination. there's 15 spots along the way to hit and plenty of open water to troll between them. 

no we do not coordinate with a boat. safety in numbers and VHF radios are the way to go. we've been out in 4-5ft seas at 5+ miles and had no problems. except on guys flipped on the return trip after he got side swiped. 

the longest trip i ever did in a paddle yak was 14-15 miles and i was DONE at the end of the day. didn't even load the yak just hoped in the truck and slept! i've done multiple trips like that in the PA and one or two a bit further with no issues, i wouldn't recommend paddle yaks on a trip like this. 

if you dont want to go that far out, i'm planning to do a P'cola pier to Navarre pier trip before i leave.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> as of now yes.
> 
> JD. its all about the trip, not the destination. there's 15 spots along the way to hit and plenty of open water to troll between them.
> 
> ...


Is that out and back?! Damn if so, you can launch from Navarre and troll the edge!

The pier to pier trip sounds good. I would go from Navarre to Pcola though and wait for a little east wind like we are having this week to go. Stay in the 35-50ft range and I really think that would be a pretty dang productive trip!

Yall just be safe out there. Summer time pop up storms are no joke and the seas can go from dead calm, to dead kayaker and back to dead calm in minutes.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

How far is it from Pensacola Pier to Navarre Pier? Do you have people park at the opposite end and shuttle kayaks back? 

The last time I went out in the Gulf to the Liberty, in a paddle kayak, I crashed for an hour in my truck before loading the kayak! Didn't drink and eat enough while I was out there, almost didn't make it back without tying a rope to someone for a piggyback ride...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Jay39833 said:


> How far is it from Pensacola Pier to Navarre Pier? Do you have people park at the opposite end and shuttle kayaks back?
> 
> The last time I went out in the Gulf to the Liberty, in a paddle kayak, I crashed for an hour in my truck before loading the kayak! Didn't drink and eat enough while I was out there, almost didn't make it back without tying a rope to someone for a piggyback ride...


Its about 17 miles but if you go from Navarre to Pcola with an east wind, youll have the wind and usually the current to your back making it pretty doable.

You will have to take two cars Im sure.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Is that out and back?! Damn if so, you can launch from Navarre and troll the edge!
> 
> The pier to pier trip sounds good. I would go from Navarre to Pcola though and wait for a little east wind like we are having this week to go. Stay in the 35-50ft range and I really think that would be a pretty dang productive trip!
> 
> Yall just be safe out there. Summer time pop up storms are no joke and the seas can go from dead calm, to dead kayaker and back to dead calm in minutes.


14-15 miles round trip. no way id go there and back. haha. 

yeah, pier to pier would be from one parking lot to the other with cars staged. If there is more interest in doing that then we can set up a group trip sooner. maybe do it the weekend of the 31st rather than go way offshore.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am down for whatever. My rebuilt Propel Drive is smooth as glass now. i had to get it wet after class! The improved prop seems to hold much better.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> 14-15 miles round trip. no way id go there and back. haha.
> 
> yeah, pier to pier would be from one parking lot to the other with cars staged. If there is more interest in doing that then we can set up a group trip sooner. maybe do it the weekend of the 31st rather than go way offshore.


DAMMIT go a different weekend, any other weekend and im down to kill it. you know i am. lets go the 7th or the 8th!!!!!


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

honestly im trying to kill an offshore trip come back take a nap and that night smash on some specs and reds on some pier lights. perfect all out fishing day, if you can keep up lol


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd be really interested in the pier to pier trip, and I have a truck so let me know what date and time works. Good luck on your trip and there is some truth to paradise being a great spot.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ARslinger said:


> honestly im trying to kill an offshore trip come back take a nap and that night smash on some specs and reds on some pier lights. perfect all out fishing day, if you can keep up lol


sure, and i'll soak the shark rods by the condos and sleep. 

since the pier to pier seems to appeal more to people then i think thats the way to go. we could shorten it by going form the first lot inside the nat'l seashore in navarre to portefino or go all the way to the pier. my wife already said she'd help shuttle people from thiers cars in p'cola to the navarre launch site.


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet, sounds like a blast. What day and time?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sharkeater said:


> Sweet, sounds like a blast. What day and time?


Aug. 31st. pre dawn launch. so we'd have to stage cars earlier. probably really early, around 3am unload at navarre pier then stage cars/trucks at Pensacola pier at 3:45am then launch at 5am - 5:15am at Navarre pier. 

post up if you want to go and what you have (kayak and vehicle). it will be easy to unload at Navarre and stage cars at pensacola as long as we have a few trucks able to load two kayaks at a time to drive back to Navarre pier. if 6 people go and we have at least two trucks, it will be doable. 

i'm going to try to get my trailer fixed this weekend as well.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

by the way. this isnt a fishing competition. it isn't about fish being caught, although i hope many will be. everyone is invited, team or no team and it will be a steady trolling pace and take roughly 3/4 of the day to accomplish. It's about making friends and spending time on the water. 

there are many parking lots along the way and land marks to land at if you get too tired to carry on and more than one yaker willing to take a break with you. 

bring plenty of water and gatorade as well as twice the amount of food you think you'll need.


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

OK, I'm in. I'm in a PA 14 and I have a full size Ford. 850-281-2483


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds like fun wish I had a hobie. Yall take lots of pics


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

You know Im in pier to pier!!! If for some reason I cant find a pedal yak for the trip I will gladly help out with logistics! Hey JD do you have charters that weekend? I would rather rent a boat from you than give $ to someone I don't know! And we might as well start the BS now....5$ buy in for biggest fish/shark landed for the trip? UGLY


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I will be there. I have an SUV so all I can offer is the ability to haul 7 people comfortably. I will be fishing off a 12ft yak that is paddled so maybe two groupes? Us peasants on paddle kayaks and the elitist with their peddle yaks? 

Plan on troiling a duster and casting jigs. Maybe bottom fishing any structure we pass.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Sea Rover said:


> I will be there. I have an SUV so all I can offer is the ability to haul 7 people comfortably. I will be fishing off a 12ft yak that is paddled so maybe two groupes? Us peasants on paddle kayaks and the elitist with their peddle yaks?
> 
> Plan on troiling a duster and casting jigs. Maybe bottom fishing any structure we pass.


get a rapala X-rap 14 (or 15 can't remember). hot pink, doroda and that grey pattern are killer. they don't die either.  i've caught more fish on those in just a few trips than any duster rig. always have it out.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> You know Im in pier to pier!!! If for some reason I cant find a pedal yak for the trip I will gladly help out with logistics! Hey JD do you have charters that weekend? I would rather rent a boat from you than give $ to someone I don't know! And we might as well start the BS now....5$ buy in for biggest fish/shark landed for the trip? UGLY


so i'm bringing the 9/0 and trolling a king ehh? lol. 

lets keep the bets off this time. but ill make a wager for biggest shark on the sand that night.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I was considering trolling some type of diving lure with the duster. I've always had good luck with chicken mahi and Bonita color prints.


What do you guys use for sharks?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in. I have a 2500 GMC with an 8' bed. Also have a 12' utility trailer. 

Will be on the Native Mariner 12.5. 
JAY!!!!! Get your candy ass on this thread for a trip.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Sea Rover said:


> I was considering trolling some type of diving lure with the duster. I've always had good luck with chicken mahi and Bonita color prints.
> 
> 
> What do you guys use for sharks?


rays, whole or half kings, spanish, blues, jacks etc. i was referring to fishing the beach that night with Ugly. seems to be our fav. hangout. sharks and kayaks don't seem to mix well. I enjoy it sometimes but the majority of people tend to have issues with them. they'll hit a duster with a blue runner for sure though.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I am going to stay at Navarre Beach do I need to help haul people or can am I just meeting at the launch site?

Maybe lets launch from the parking lot in the state park so by the time we pass the pier we will have lines in the water?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sea Rover said:


> I am going to stay at Navarre Beach do I need to help haul people or can am I just meeting at the launch site?
> 
> Maybe lets launch from the parking lot in the state park so by the time we pass the pier we will have lines in the water?


Have fun with that drag!


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I am in. I have a 2500 GMC with an 8' bed. Also have a 12' utility trailer.
> 
> Will be on the Native Mariner 12.5.
> JAY!!!!! Get your candy ass on this thread for a trip.


Get my candy ass on this thread?! I was the very first person to respond! I would love to go, but I am closing on my new house the 30th and then moving down the street. Now if everyone going on this trip volunteered to come help me move Thursday and Friday, then I bet I could go fishing Saturday!


----------



## Icelogger (Aug 12, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> anyone want to do a trip to the brass wreck the weekend of the 31st?
> 
> 3am launch west of pcola pier, troll out to the 65ft mark and head east to keep in the "zone" then head straight south to the wreck. troll back to the liberty and tex then head in at the end of the day. most likely a dark launch and dark landing.
> 
> edit. its about 8 miles straight shot, more like 10 with the troll parallel to the beach. it doesn't take as long as you might think. just a few hours.


What's up Chris and everyone else. This sounds like an epic trip! My plan is to get to p'cola on Sept 12th and fish every day until the 22. If anyone want to get out and fish during that time I am free everyday. I fish a PA and come from San Diego and Minnesota and this will be my first time fishing in the gulf. Let's put together a trip around that time too.:thumbsup:


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm in. I've got an outback, and a silverado with room for 4


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Icelogger said:


> What's up Chris and everyone else. This sounds like an epic trip! My plan is to get to p'cola on Sept 12th and fish every day until the 22. If anyone want to get out and fish during that time I am free everyday. I fish a PA and come from San Diego and Minnesota and this will be my first time fishing in the gulf. Let's put together a trip around that time too.:thumbsup:


Nathan and I will be out with you.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am out. Can't miss Labor Day weekend at Boggs and Boulders!


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Got my new to me Senator spooled up ready to go! Can't wait, thanks for putting the trip together OP!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

So after reading through this thread am I right that this is the pier to pier thread? Also I see a bunch of people mentioning not going because they dont have a Hobie pedal powered kayak... is it really that big a deal? Or is it frowned upon to hang out with non pedal powered guys lol? Kinda like longboarders vs shortboarders.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Disco said:


> So after reading through this thread am I right that this is the pier to pier thread? Also I see a bunch of people mentioning not going because they dont have a Hobie pedal powered kayak... is it really that big a deal? Or is it frowned upon to hang out with non pedal powered guys lol? Kinda like longboarders vs shortboarders.


I think it has a lot to do with having to paddle that far I think it would be much easier to do the distance under foot power versus arm power


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Disco there is atleast 3 of us going that are paddling we will probably just cruise a little slower than the 1 precenters in the Hobies!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

jmunoz said:


> I think it has a lot to do with having to paddle that far I think it would be much easier to do the distance under foot power versus arm power


This is correct. You are welcome to join. On our last offshore trip four miles out we had three pedal yaks and two paddle yaks. Coming back in we had two pedal yaks and three paddle yaks. It sucks paddling that far. At least to me it did. Now if you confident in your paddling stamina then come join.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> This is correct. You are welcome to join. On our last offshore trip four miles out we had three pedal yaks and two paddle yaks. Coming back in we had two pedal yaks and three paddle yaks. It sucks paddling that far. At least to me it did. Now if you confident in your paddling stamina then come join.


Lol that's why im sitting this one out. 2 out and 2in is enough for me


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

If you can make the 17 miles pedal or paddle your welcome to join. It will be a blast no matter what you bring


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok guys now be kind to me. I was down to the east today (wed) and I decided to dive the brass wreck to maybe have some good news for you guys. Nothing has changed it was almost barren. There was 2 flounder no grouper and maybe 20 small snapper. All this fresh water rain has messed up the inshore area's. Just thaught you would like to know before making such a long trip for nothing.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

it has changed the inshore bite a bit but kings are still showing at both piers and are in the bay along with spanish. I'm sure we'll get hooked up!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes there were some Spanish up in the water column and a lot of small AJs about 3 or 4 lbs. Good luck...


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

sealark said:


> Ok guys now be kind to me. I was down to the east today (wed) and I decided to dive the brass wreck to maybe have some good news for you guys. Nothing has changed it was almost barren. There was 2 flounder no grouper and maybe 20 small snapper. All this fresh water rain has messed up the inshore area's. Just thaught you would like to know before making such a long trip for nothing.


 THANK YOU for looking out for us!!!! UGLY


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Well did the trip ever start it's the 31st?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

They are in the GOM as I type! they are running from Pcola to Navarre pier about 1 mile out. report so far 1 cobia 1 king and 1 large Spanish and roughly 14 miles to go. UGLY


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

They got a shower and most likely wind bearing down on them. It don't look very large but it could blow hard for a short time.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sealark said:


> They got a shower and most likely wind bearing down on them. It don't look very large but it could blow hard for a short time.


it blew pretty hard but to our backs. we were cruising at 2.5 knots without paddling/ peddling and got up to 4.2 knots. the kings loved it! i think everyone got a at least one screamer during that time. 

thanks for the look out sealark!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see you all had the tail winds and had fun. Did you all ever make it offshore to the Brass Wreck?


----------

